# Best Deal For Process & Scan 35mm Slides?



## Mike_Freeze (Apr 20, 2010)

Howdy,

I hope to take advantage of the collective knowledge of this group.  I like to shoot slides (mostly velvia and provia), but I no longer need it mounted - I prefer to simply have the film developed and scanned.  Of course, I keep the film for archive purposes, but I really just work with the digital files.  I have a local lab, but they aren't cheap to say the least.

So, where can I get the best deal for developing & scanning slides?  Much thanks for any replies.


----------



## Professional (Apr 26, 2010)

use the lab to develop/process your film, and send the developed film to me for scanning, i don't have a drum or film scanner but i have a flatbed scanner and i can do fine with it, i will charge you only the shipping cost.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

Interesting.... so you guys get slides? or are you talking about putting them on cd?


----------



## Vautrin (May 18, 2010)

I scan my own film...  You can get a reasonable new scanner for a few hundred, and if you look around, or have a bigger budget you'll get a better quality scanner...

It was easy to justify the upfront fees when I realized how many shots I took + how much the lab was charging.


----------



## guajero (Jun 6, 2010)

Fuji slide mailers are fine for your average E-6.


----------



## Orrin (Jun 7, 2010)

I too, have my film scanned since the local photo club now uses digital
projection rather than slides.  I found it more economical to use color
negative film. The local camera store will process the film (without prints),
and give me 2048x3072 scans on a CD. I can also scan the film with
my Canon MP990, but it's easier to let them do it.


----------



## jcrutcher (Jun 10, 2010)

JPEG or Tiff on the scans?


----------



## Orrin (Jun 11, 2010)

jcrutcher said:


> JPEG or Tiff on the scans?



My scans are JPEG's set to the highest quality.


----------



## velvia (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure about film processing but slides.com just added a slide scanning service that is done with an HR-500+. Prices are competitive with Nikon based service bureaus but obviously a high end lab scanner such as the HR-500 is going to produce much better scans then the consumer (Nikon) options.


----------

